# A Rig you Guys Will Love



## downstatesmoker (Oct 5, 2009)

I went to the Rockville Centre Lion's Club annual fundraiser yesterday.  They had a couple of guys from a local fire department cooking up ribs.  This was one of the coolest grills I have seen.













I must say that it was an impressive rig.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow what a rig. Just imagine all the fun you could have with that one!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 5, 2009)

I can, however if I spent $25k on a rig my wife might force me to live in it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty Cool but I wouldn't want it, *It hasn't got a Wide Screen, Recliner and Most of all it is missing a Kegerator with 5 Beers on Draft, without those it is worthless...*


----------



## crd26a (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks a lot like the East Texas Smoker Company line, but not sure.  Def. a nice rig


----------



## azrocker (Oct 5, 2009)

Money maker!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats a nice rig but you have to be really into it to use it. That might be a bit hard to smoke a half dozen eggs and a fattie on. It definatly looks good to I bet it will take me a weekend to clean the damn thing.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Oct 8, 2009)

Its a nice rig, but I'm curious as to why someone would spend that much money on something that doesn't have a three bay sink with separate hand wash station?  Its not even health department legal and seems much to large to just have for your own use??  the only way you could use it is if you cooked  at a facility with a HD approved kitchen on site, not practical for most bbq catering events.


----------



## carpetride (Oct 8, 2009)

A lot local clubs will have rigs that they use once or twice a year and rarely do they worry about the Health Dept.  Not saying it is OK just saying how it often happens.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 8, 2009)

i think i had "movement"


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like a great smoker.  I hope the health department doesn't come by when I smoke, cause I don't have a 3 bay sink w/ separate hand washing sink.  Geez, how many people have those on their smokers when cooking comps?


----------



## alx (Oct 8, 2009)

You only need to have 2 plastic tubs with bleach in one for the minimum at comps.We are not legaly aloud to serve food when competing to public.
They check your meat at beggining and thats it.I would not wanna judge myself...seen some pretty sketchy competitors and they usually dont last with money involved...

Our r.v. is catering approved.


----------



## blue (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing one of those taking up my whole back yard.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 8, 2009)

Health department checked the rig and their setup that day and it seemed to be cleared.  Not sure if they just overlooked it or what the deal is but seemed to pass health inspection over here.


----------



## mrh (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the axe made into handles,neat idea seems like a waste of a good axe though.

Mark


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 8, 2009)

They're firefighters so I guess it went with the theme.


----------



## jdt (Oct 9, 2009)

that is one heck of a rig there


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 10, 2009)

That's ETSC rig alright! I own one real similar but no sinks. Dont need all that. Cook offs and home parties and some BBq's I am thinking of starting up a catering deal and will just add the three sink and hand wash sink.. portable yet attached!! 

Guy is awesome and will build ANYTHING YOU LIKE!


----------



## ubekewl454 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that is a Clint Shockley East Texas smoker rig out of Tyler Texas.  Lots of great pit makers in the state of Texas.


----------



## got14u (Nov 22, 2009)

Great point...I had looked at these awhile ago and wonder why they don't do that..they are obviously sold for catering /bbq comps which most let you sell your food with a temporary restaurant license which needs a 3 sink system....awesome looking rig. when I was looking at them before the one thing I thought was off was the handles. I'm sure some like them but not this hombre...also maybe some counter weights on the doors..it will be easier for me to build what I want..lol...but I sure would love to have that one.

after reading some of the further post I will need to say the bbq comps I have been to would let you sell food to the public. Not sure what ones don't or do but it sounds like a lot of them don't.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 22, 2009)

Hell I like it 3 sinks or not...Cool man
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...I love looking at these because it gives me ideas for finishing mine..Thanks for posting this


----------



## jamesb (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool rig! I'd be concerned about those axe handles though... They look neat, but I can see the wood shrinking or cracking and then working loose from the axe head at the worst possible time...


----------

